# Red Bandanna, Grey Wolf



## Ainoko (Nov 6, 2010)

This is NSFW

www.furaffinity.net/view/4747816

Feel free to add on and have fun


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 6, 2010)

Nothing about this sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Carenath (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1843122/ That is all.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 6, 2010)

Carenath said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1843122/ That is all.


 I've seen this journal many times now, and every time I think I know what it means, something in it makes me question it again.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2010)

right-click>View image>Copy link location>Ctrl+V Oh shit 'Neer's here


Carenath said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1843122/ That is all.


 ..I'm very confused.


----------



## Carenath (Nov 6, 2010)

The journal I posted, refers to the same subject as the link the OP provided.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 6, 2010)

Is there a point to this?


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 6, 2010)

MLR, making fun of Allan. It really is starting to get old hat.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess I'm not aware of who that is.  And searching for it on WikiFur does no good.  And I don't want to go to ED because every time I do, I drop 1/5 of an IQ point.
I hope it's not Alan Rickman.  He's the man.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 9, 2010)

This is stupider than any of your other threads, and that's really saying something. Nothing about that is original, cute, or funny, and I am sure no one wants to see this piece of shit start spamming up FA submissions, if you manage to get any of your mouth-breathing yiff-fag ilk to actually do it.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 9, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> I guess I'm not aware of who that is.  And searching for it on WikiFur does no good.  And I don't want to go to ED because every time I do, I drop 1/5 of an IQ point.
> I hope it's not Alan Rickman.  He's the man.


 

He was a guy who created a pretty big stir because he allegedly:

1) Used all his money to buy commissions of his character (before paying things... like rent)
2) Capitalized on the good nature of kind people a great number of times
3) Failed to turn his life around, even a little bit, remaining completely unchanged and utterly helpless
4) After being banned from the main site, tried (or is trying) to use the DCMA to remove all images of his character (a black wolf with a red bandanna) from the site and move towards litigation.


Something along those lines.


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry that I'm out of the loop, but remind me: We should care...why?


----------



## Goddamnit. Toonces!! (Dec 9, 2010)

Embrace the drama. _Become_ the drama.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah.... I'm just closing this one.  It was pointless to begin with; no need to turn it into a pointless zombie as well.


----------

